# Ocean City/Longport (10/25/04)



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Seems like no one is posting, so I'll throw on some of the personal emails I receive to see if we can get some business.

My good friend Carol took her brother Mike fishing Monday. MIke is - well - lets say very competitive:

Well, the frozen clam didn't work...Nor did the sand fleas, squid, mackeral or lures that Mike tried...a very long unproductive day...I have no idea how Mike can stand there for 10 hours and just keep casting those freakin lures......he does NOT like to give up and admit defeat...I had a hard time getting him to leave at 7:30pm.

We tried fishing by the road into Ocean City (Rt 9), the Longport Pier, and then the road on the way out again (it was high tide then and it really looked promising...) I saw 2 fish caught the entire day, a flounder and a sea bass, both from the pier and both small. (The fisherman) caught
them both on shrimp.

My arm is killing me from cranking in about 800 pounds of seaweed. I need a nappie....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Carol!

Thanks for your report, even if it arrive in a roundabout way.

I told Mike that frozen clam was only for tourists looking to catch those little spiny skates. I'm surprised you didn't get any of those obnoxious critters.

Maybe you'll let Mike fish with me... How bad could it be?


----------

